# get all replies to the forum



## eadler@ (Dec 13, 2012)

Whenever I "follow" a forum topic the message for follow ups says 


> There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.



Is there a way to fix this behavior? I want to get all follow-ups to a thread until I stop watching it.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe you could propose to add a fifth subscription modes.


----------



## eadler@ (Dec 19, 2012)

> Instant Email Notification - sends an email as soon as a new post is added to the thread. This is not sent for every reply *and will only be sent once until you revisit the forums.*



Is this behavior changeable?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 19, 2012)

×©×œ×•× ××™×ª×Ÿ​
This options can be change by Forum Administrator. Submit  a proposal


----------



## eadler@ (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the information and link. I've sent an email.


----------

